# NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

					PC-Komponenten gibt es in diversen Preisklassen, aber sind diese eigentlich der Leistung angemessen? Sind Niedrigpreisangebote "billig" oder "günstig"? Wir prüfen anhand zweier beliebter CPU-Luftkühler, wo die Unterschiede zwischen High-End- und Einsteigerprodukten liegen und wie sich diese in der Praxis bemerkbar machen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*


----------



## Killermarkus81 (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Herr Vogel,wie immer ein schöner Test!

Was aber leider völlig untergeht ist der Einfluss der Abwärme anderer Komponenten.
In einem geschlossenen Gehäuse versauen gerade die Custom Kühler der Grafikkarten die Temperaturen so richtig,soll heißen der CPU Kühler bekommt die ganze heiße Luft der Grafikkarte zum kühlen.
Und nach einer längeren Spielsession ist das ganze System so aufgeheizt,dass die Lüfter zwangsläufig aufdrehen müssen!
Ich bin damit seit längerer Zeit schon nicht mehr glücklich und habe meine Konsequenzen daraus gezogen.
Mein jüngster Versuch mit einer Mischung aus Wasser (CPU) und Luftkühlung bestätigt dies voll!
Mehr noch,selbst die CPU deren 420 Radiator eigentlich überdimensioniert ist,aber im Gehäuse Deckel die warme Abluft der Grafikkarte abbekommen hat, quittierte dies mit 40 Grad und mehr Wassertemperatur.
Jetzt ist alles eingebunden und die Temperaturen sanken um 5 Grad trotz immenser 300 Watt mehr die durch die GPU einfließen!


----------



## Chinaquads (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Schöner Test, jedoch Realitätsfern. Testet doch mal ne aktuelle Intel CPU mit NICHT verlötetem Headspreader!


----------



## Longinos (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

50% Drezahl ergeben 54°C  beim Noctua bei welcher CPU auslastung, 100% oder doch nur im Desktop betrieb?


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

@Killermarkus81: Sicherlich richtig, aber ein Test muss normiert werden, von daher: Auf welche Graka normiert man ihn? In welchem Spiel wird die GraKa vorgeheizt? Wie lange .. ? Wird eine AMD-GPU verbaut, kann man monieren, dass eine NV-Karte wesentlich weniger Abwärme produziert. Wie sind die Kabel im Gehäuse gesleeved .. ? Um eine gute Vergleichbarkeit gewährleisten zu können, sollte das Testsystem zwar realistisch, aber so simpel und nachvollziehbar wie möglich gestaltet werden 

Zum Thema Mehrkosten: Bei geschätzter 5 Jahre Laufzeit, wären dies 10 € / Jahr an zusätzlichen Kosten - allen voran für Übertakter und Silent-Freunde - eine verschmerzbare Investion 

Aber wie immer: Schöner Test, PCGH


----------



## shootme55 (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Netter Test, aber was mich aus aktuellem Anlass mehr interessieren würde: Wie groß ist der Vorteil wenn die CPU nicht die standardmäßigen 150W TDP bringt sondern wirklich am Limit läuft? In meinem konkreten Fall bedeutet das: Würd ich mit dem Noctua auch 10K tiefer kommen wenn mein i7 @4 GHz Volllast läuft? Mein Mugen 2 hält ihn bei 93°, und ich denke daran ihn zu tauschen, aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht dass der Brocken so viel besser als mein Mugen ist. 

Gibt es da vielleicht auch Erkenntnisse?


----------



## azzih (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Die High End Luftkühler brauch ich spätestens wenn ich ein eh schon heissen i7 4790K nochmal übertakten will. Nicht zuletzt auch dank Intel, die unter den Heatspreader ner 350€CPU minderwertige WLP packen. Für "normale" CPUs reichen ja die 30-40€Kühler, selbst für OC. Und ob da ein Kühler nun 0,1 Sone oder 1 Sone laut ist, spielt normalerweise keine Rolle hört man beides nicht raus.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Schöner Test, jedoch Realitätsfern. Testet doch mal ne aktuelle Intel CPU mit NICHT verlötetem Headspreader!



Ziel dieser Tests ist ein Vergleich von Kühlern, kein Vergleich von CPUs. Der schlechtere Wärmeübergang einer nicht verlöteten CPU würde zu lasten der Messgenauigkeit gehen. Außerdem müsste ich auf CPUs zurückgreifen, die deutlich weniger Wärme entwickeln. Unterschiede zwischen den Kühlern wären schlechter zu erkennen.




Longinos schrieb:


> 50% Drezahl ergeben 54°C  beim Noctua bei welcher CPU auslastung, 100% oder doch nur im Desktop betrieb?



Wie angegeben belasten wir die CPU mit Core Damage.




shootme55 schrieb:


> Netter Test, aber was mich aus aktuellem Anlass mehr interessieren würde: Wie groß ist der Vorteil wenn die CPU nicht die standardmäßigen 150W TDP bringt sondern wirklich am Limit läuft? In meinem konkreten Fall bedeutet das: Würd ich mit dem Noctua auch 10K tiefer kommen wenn mein i7 @4 GHz Volllast läuft? Mein Mugen 2 hält ihn bei 93°, und ich denke daran ihn zu tauschen, aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht dass der Brocken so viel besser als mein Mugen ist.
> 
> Gibt es da vielleicht auch Erkenntnisse?



Für den Kühler ist es egal, ob 150 W Abwärme von einem Sandy Bridge E @stock oder von einem Bloomfield @OC erzeugt werden. Da letzterer für 4 GHz typischerweise auch eine erhöhte Spannung benötigt, könnte er bei identischer Auslastung (93 °C in Spielen oder 93 °C mit prime95, Core Damage oder ähnlichem?) auch deutlich mehr Wärme umsetzen, als unser Xeon. Auf einer CPU mit größerer Abwärme würde auch der Unterschied zwischen den Kühlern ausfallen, dass heißt der Unterschied wäre größer als 10 K. Direkte Vergleichswerte zum Mugen 2 habe ich allerdings nicht zur Hand, eventuell werde ich Zukunft noch einmal den Mugen 4 oder Mugen Max auf der aktuellen Testplattform nachtesten.

P.S.: 93 °C bewegen sich nahe an der Grenze zum throtteling. Hier sollte überprüft werden, ob die CPU überhaupt noch mit 100% Leistung läuft.


----------



## Longinos (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



azzih schrieb:


> Und ob da ein Kühler nun 0,1 Sone oder 1 Sone laut ist, spielt normalerweise keine Rolle hört man beides nicht raus.



Mit einem geschlossenen Kopfhörer, hört man 1 Sone womöglich nicht aus dem PC Gehäuse, aber ohne würde ich über 0,4 Sone nicht gehen wollen.^^ Wenn man es wirklich ruhig haben will, hilft es nur den PC in den Nebenraum zu stellen, dann braucht es auch keine teure Wasserkühlung mehr wenn man es nur auf einen möglichst leisen betrieb abgesehen hat!


----------



## shootme55 (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Ich meinte es so: Wer kauft sich einen 80 Euro Kühler wenn er das Teil auf Stock laufen lässt? Eine stark übertaktete CPU (wie meine alte Krücke oder der 9590?) produziert doch in der Regel noch mehr als ein Stock-Xeon. Mich hat eben interessiert ob die Differenz zwischen den Kühlern bei zunehmender Wärmeabgabe größer oder kleiner wird. Aber wenn ich jetzt richtig verstehe wird sie größer, dann bestell ich mir so ein Luxusteil. Ist ja wiederverwendbar.

Danke für den Tip mit throtteling. Die 93° sind bei Prime95 smallFFT, beim spielen geht er nicht über 75°, aber trotzdem, ein neuer Kühler wär nicht schlecht. Will ja auf der CPU auch rendern, und da wirds dann sehr kuschelig warm...

Hattet ihr nicht früher für Kühler so einen kleinen Prüfstand mit "Heizplatte", wo man einfach die Watt einstellen konnte und mit PT1000 die Temperatur messen konnte? Wär das nicht praktischer? Da könnte man dann viel schneller und risikofrei die Kühler tauschen und bei verschiedenen TDP-Szenarien genau wählen und wüsste immer genau wieviel Watt das Teil wirklich verträgt. Oder bin ich da falsch?


----------



## Spieler22 (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Wie man auf solche Werte kommt ist mir ein Rätsel. Die neuen Intel müssen ja echt schön kühl bleiben. 

Auch ich habe einen solchen (Wie hier bereits erwähnt) Bloodfield auf 4,2Ghz. Mit meiner Wakü halte ich ihn in Coredmg nicht unter 85•C.

Prime immerhin ein wenig unter 80•C.
 Im Idle liegt er immer so um 38-42•C.
Die Spannung liegt dabei generell sogar unter der Vid. Diese Temperaturen hat er seit Jahren +-3 •C je nach Jahreszeit. Kaputt geht er davon also offensichtlich nicht 

Da scheinen die neueren Prozessoren entweder sehr sehr andere Temperatursensoren zu haben. Oder aber sie brauchen mehr Strom zum rechnen und weniger für die Wärmeproduktion. Naja wenigstens ist der Rechner wirklich egal in welcher Lastsituation immer unhörbar für mich. Ich kann sogar im selben Raum schlafen wenn er läuft. 
Zum Vergleich meine 780Ti sieht man unter Volllast nie über 45•C. 
560er Radi extern aufgestellt erzeugt also annehmbare Wassertemperatur.


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Kleine Ergänzung noch: Habe vor kurzem Flüssigmetall auf GPU und CPU aufgepinselt - und fand die Handhabung um ehrlich zu sein nicht minder einfach, zumindest wenn man sie einfach aufpinselt ..


----------



## McRoll (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Qualität hat ihren Preis, aber bei Noctua lohnt sichs - nicht nur die Leistung ist besser, die vergeben auch 6 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Produkte. Wenn der Sockel kompatibel ist, kann der Kühler auch noch für die nächste Generation des PCs verwendet werden. Ich bin dermaßen zufrieden mit meinem Noctua - Kühler und Gehäuselüftern, ich kauf nur noch bei denen ein 

Die günstigeren Kühler lohnen sich wenn man die eh neu kauft beim nächsten PC, aber wenn man nach und nach aufrüstet, kann man die 50€ extra locker verschmerzen wenn es um Zeiträume von vielen Jahren geht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Wahnsinn, der teuerste CPU-Kühler auf dem Markt, aber sieht aus, als hätte man ihn aus einem 70er-Jahre Kühlschrank von Bosch ausgebaut


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Hattet ihr nicht früher für Kühler so einen kleinen Prüfstand mit "Heizplatte", wo man einfach die Watt einstellen konnte und mit PT1000 die Temperatur messen konnte? Wär das nicht praktischer? Da könnte man dann viel schneller und risikofrei die Kühler tauschen und bei verschiedenen TDP-Szenarien genau wählen und wüsste immer genau wieviel Watt das Teil wirklich verträgt. Oder bin ich da falsch?



Ich kann mich als PCGH-Leser an so etwas erinnern, aber dieser Teststand ist lange vor meiner Zeit in der Redaktion außer Betrieb genommen worden. Ich wüsste nicht, dass er überhaupt noch existiert. Von Seiten der Temperaturmessung her sind Teststände in der Tat die angenehmere und präzisere Lösung. Deswegen wurde beispielweise auch der letzte Wärmeleitpastentest auf einem Teststand durchgeführt (allerdings nicht in der Redaktion, sondern bei Roman Hartung).
Bei den Kühlertests gab es seinerzeit aber immer wieder beschwerden über mangelnde Vergleichbarkeit und spätestens seit dem Sockel 775 ist es auch schwierig, einen derartigen Teststand zu konstruieren. Günstigere Kühler nutzen nämlich gezielt die Flexibilität des Mainboards aus, um den nötigen Anpressdruck zu erzeugen. Diese müsste man genau nachahmen, um den Kühler wie vorgesehen zu montieren.




Spieler22 schrieb:


> Wie man auf solche Werte kommt ist mir ein Rätsel. Die neuen Intel müssen ja echt schön kühl bleiben.
> 
> Auch ich habe einen solchen (Wie hier bereits erwähnt) Bloodfield auf 4,2Ghz. Mit meiner Wakü halte ich ihn in Coredmg nicht unter 85•C.
> 
> ...




Vid und reale Spannung sind nicht zwingend das gleiche. Es gibt durchaus CPU-Exemplare, die mit einer ungewöhnlich niedrigen Spannung laufen und dazu anregen, diese weiter zu erhöhen. Aber auch wenn man hierbei unter typischen Vcore-Angaben bleibt, handelt es sich um eine Spannungserhöhung. Entscheident für die Wärmeentwicklung ist nicht die Spannung als solche, sondern die Stromstärke. In einer CPU mit geringem Innenwiderstand fließt auch bei sehr niedriger Vcore genug Strom für eindeutige Signale, das heißt stabilen Betrieb. In einer solchen CPU fließt dann aber auch bei leicht erhöhter, eigentlich noch unterdurchschnittler Vcore ein deutlich überdurchschnittlich starker Strom. Die Wärmeentwicklung steigt entsprechend, dazu kommt das OC. Mit nominell 150 W liegt unser Xeon nur eine TDP-Stufe über einem Bloomfield @stock, da erreicht man also leicht eine höhere Wärmeentwicklung.


----------



## beren2707 (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Die Optik ist Geschmacksache, mir gefällt er jedoch tatsächlich auch optisch.  Habe ja nun in beiden Systemen Doppelturm-Kühler (NH-D15 und SA IB-E) und diverse kleinere Modelle zum Vergleich (Macho, ETS-T40-TA und ELC120). Ich persönlich würde immer wieder zu den teureren und größeren Modellen greifen. Sie bringen die Leistung auch bei sehr niedriger Lautstärke zu Papier und sind bei starken OC-Settings die Grundlage für einen leisen und ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb. Von den Ausstattungsschmankerln und der tollen Montage ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Deimos (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Auch bei Kühlern erhält man in der Regel, wofür man zahlt und je nach Anwendungsgebiet genügt ein günstigeres Modell - oder eben nicht.
Dass ein Noctua den Aufpreis wert wäre, ist imo daher fallabhängig.



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Kleine Ergänzung noch: Habe vor kurzem Flüssigmetall auf GPU und CPU aufgepinselt - und fand die Handhabung um ehrlich zu sein nicht minder einfach, zumindest wenn man sie einfach aufpinselt ..


Der einzige Fall, wo ich etwas länger herumgedoktort habe, war, als ich die Intel WLP zwischen HS und Die durch Flüssigmetall ersetzt habe, weil die Chance von Kurzschlüssen da eher hoch ist, wenn was daneben geht. Ansonsten gibts imo auch nicht wirklich mehr zu beachten, draufkleistern und gut ist.


----------



## Noctua (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich meinte es so: Wer kauft sich einen 80 Euro  Kühler wenn er das Teil auf Stock laufen lässt?


Wenn die Stockleistung vorerst ausreicht und man den PC mit Luftkühlung möglichst leise will?



McRoll schrieb:


> Qualität hat ihren Preis, aber bei Noctua lohnt sichs - nicht nur die Leistung ist besser, die vergeben auch 6 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Produkte. Wenn der Sockel kompatibel ist, kann der Kühler auch noch für die nächste Generation des PCs verwendet werden. Ich bin dermaßen zufrieden mit meinem Noctua - Kühler und Gehäuselüftern, ich kauf nur noch bei denen ein


Beim Design (aus technischer Sicht), Service und Lieferumfang mag das alles Stimmen. Mit deren Lüftern bin ich allerdings alles andere als zufrieden. Die sind recht laut, brauchen eine recht hohe Anlaufspannung und produzieren auch gern mal Störgeräusche.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Also bei einem CPU Kühler sollte man nicht Sparen!! ich Persönlich gebe lieber ein bischen mehr aus für einen Kühler, wie eben diesen Noctua u habe dafür keine Probleme mit der Hitze, u da ist zum teil der unterschied riesig zwischen Günstig oder Teuer


----------



## kingkoolkris (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

85€ für 'n Luftkühler ahahah xD


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

und wie wäre dieser im vergleich? 
be quiet! Pure Rock (BK009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
also ich bin zufrieden und mein alter FX 6300@4.65 GHz (1,4V) wurde damals auf 50°C gehalten...
 (bis ich die Bodenplatte beim WLP wechsel unbemerkt zerwürgt hab und dann wieder druff und... putt... es knirschte und das Board war kurz darauf samt CPU zerborsten...)


----------



## spawa93 (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Lieber ein paar 10er Mehrkosten, als einen Brüllwürfel im Gehäuse. Ich habe meinen Noctua seit 2011 und hör ihn nicht. Dasselbe gilt auch für das Netzteil und die Noctua Gehäuselüfter. Unhörbar, außer beim Spielen hört man etwas, aber selbst das ist noch unauffällig.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ziel dieser Tests ist ein Vergleich von Kühlern, kein Vergleich von CPUs. Der schlechtere Wärmeübergang einer nicht verlöteten CPU würde zu lasten der Messgenauigkeit gehen. Außerdem müsste ich auf CPUs zurückgreifen, die deutlich weniger Wärme entwickeln. Unterschiede zwischen den Kühlern wären schlechter zu.



Keine Angst, ein 3570k bei 1,35Volt erzeugt genug Hitze.

Halt bloss schlecht, wenn aktuelle Spiele-CPUs einen so schlechte Wärmeübertragung zwischen Headspreader und Die haben, das der beste Kühler nichts nützt,ich hab nen Brocken 2 und einen Dark Rock Pro 3 da, keinerlei Temperaturunterschied, was bedeutet, das die Wärmeübertragung zwischen beiden genannten nicht ideal ist. 

Kaum einer hat eine sündhaft teure Xeon CPU in seinem Rechner.


----------



## beren2707 (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Köpfen hilft, hat aber in jedem Fall dauerhafte Folgen. Ich sehs aktuell an meinem 4770K, der unter dem SA IB-E viel wärmer als der geköpfte 4690K wird, der mit 4,5 GHz und 1,25V bereits ein kleiner Hitzkopf ist, dank LM aber problemlos betrieben werden kann. Das sieht beim 4770K ab ~1,2V komplett anders aus.


----------



## Abductee (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> 85€ für 'n Luftkühler ahahah xD


Wo ist das Problem?
Andere geben für eine AiO weit mehr aus und haben keine besseren Ergebnisse, bzw. laufen deutlich lauter.


----------



## meckswell (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Der ECO schlägt sich wirklich tapfer. Der Brocken 2 hätt mich noch interessiert, wie er sich schlägt, gegen so einen HighEnd Kühler. Dem Brocken 2 wird des öfteren abgesprochen, er sei nicht in der Lage einen übertakteten 4790K ordentlich zu kühlen und man bräuchte unbedingt so nen Riese wie der Phanteks Doppelturm, oder eben diesen Noctua. Aber das kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.


----------



## MrCartMan (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Sicher ist das die Ganzen „Luxus Kühler/Lüfter“ reinesMarketing sind,
fallen genug darauf rein und müssen dann natürlich dasProdukt Super finden…
Ich kenne nicht alle guten und günstigen CPU Kühlerauswendig,
kann aber über zum Beispiel _diesen hier _schreiben, wurde in mehreren Rechnern verbaut:
Hervorragende Kühlleistung  AMD FX 6300 unter BF4/FullHD/Ultra Settings
CPU max. 35° – CPU Sockel max. 45°, im Desktop Betrieb CPUØ 15° 
dazu noch sehr leise und Top Verarbeitet u.a.vernickelter planer Kühlerboden
Gummierter Lüfter, einfache und sichere Montage und das alles für 35€.
Der Kühler ist leider in Deutschland nicht mehr zukaufen, keine Ahnung warum nicht.


----------



## SimonG (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



MrCartMan schrieb:


> CPU max. 35° – CPU Sockel max. 45°, im Desktop Betrieb CPUØ 15°



Bei welcher Raumtemperatur wurde das denn gemessen? Können ja nicht mehr als 15°C sein. Sonst wäre das der erste Luftkühler überhaupt, der es schafft Temperaturen unter der Umgebungstemperatur zu erreichen und damit ein phänomenaler Durchbruch in der Physik.


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

oder er list den (mit kälte ungenauen) Sockel sensor aus
meiner schafft auch 10°C (laut sensor) und mit Thermometer sind es aufeinmal 25°C (18°C Raum)


----------



## shootme55 (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Um unter Umgebungstemperatur zu kommen ist ein Peltierelement oder ein Verdampfer, sei es nun Stickstoff, Trockeneis, ein Kompressor oder eine undichte Wasserkühlung, die auf den Radiator tropft, notwendig. Also sofern du nicht in einem Kühlhaus spielst glaub ich dir bzw. deinen Hitzesensoren nicht.


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

ich traue denen auch erst ab 60°C+


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ein 3570k bei 1,35Volt erzeugt genug Hitze.



Deutlich oberhalb der Spezifikationen betriebene CPUs sind als Testplattform leider nicht geeignet. Zum einen lässt sich ihre Wärmeentwicklung nur bedingt beziffern und ist damit kaum auf andere Modelle übertragbar. Eine Stock-TDP dagegen ist eine klare Herstellerspezifikation für die Kühlerdimensionierung, die zwar nicht immer stimmt, aber zumindest immer ausreicht. Desweitern beeinträchtigt extremer Betrieb die Lebensdauer der CPU. Eine Kühlertestplattform wird aber regelmäßig mit sehr hohen synthetischen Lasten gequält und soll trotzdem über viele Jahre einheitliche Werte liefern. Das letzte Testsytem nutze auf Sandy-Bridge-DT-CPUs, die mit Überspannung betrieben wurden. Ergebnis: Nach 2-3 Jahren war die erste CPU hinüber und musste ersetzt werden. Alte und neue Messungen waren nicht mehr vergleichbar. Diesmal haben wir uns für eine Testplattform entschieden, die hoffentlich etwas länger hält.



> Halt bloss schlecht, wenn aktuelle Spiele-CPUs einen so schlechte Wärmeübertragung zwischen Headspreader und Die haben, das der beste Kühler nichts nützt



Das stimmt. Aber zum einen schwankt die Qualität des Wärmeübergangs von Exemplar zu Exemplar. Würde ich mit einem 4770K testen, wären meine Werte trotzdem nicht mit denen anderer 4770K vergleichbar. Zum anderen ist ein Test auf einer Plattform, bei der "der beste Kühler nichts nützt", wenig sinnvoll. In solchen Fällen das Ergebnis ja schon vorher fest.




meckswell schrieb:


> Der ECO schlägt sich wirklich tapfer. Der Brocken 2 hätt mich noch interessiert, wie er sich schlägt, gegen so einen HighEnd Kühler. Dem Brocken 2 wird des öfteren abgesprochen, er sei nicht in der Lage einen übertakteten 4790K ordentlich zu kühlen und man bräuchte unbedingt so nen Riese wie der Phanteks Doppelturm, oder eben diesen Noctua. Aber das kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.



Den Brocken 2 werde ich in der nächsten großen Marktübersicht nachtesten, damit man mal den direkten Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen Messwerten hat. Bereits getestet wurde der ähnlich dimensionierte Himialaya 2 und damit kann man einen gut übertakteten 4790K definitiv kühlen. Erst wenn man Kriterien wie besonders niedrige Temperaturen oder stark gedrosselte Lüfter hinzu nimmt, ergeben sich wieder Unterschiede. Wie auch in diesem Artikel festgestellt gilt also:
Wieviel Kühler man braucht, hängt von den Ansprüchen ab.
Ich habe unseren 150 W Xeon auch schon mit einem 92 mm Kühlerchen gekühlt. "Reichen" tut selbst so etwas.


----------



## McRoll (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Nicht vergessen, man zahlt bei Noctua auch nicht nur für den Kühler sondern auch das drumherum. Die haben immer tolle Einbauanleitungen, sehr einfache Montagemöglichkeiten, viel Zubehör und hohe Kompatibilität. Ich hoffe dass mit einem Adapter auch der nächste Intel - Sockel eventuell mit meinem NH D14 kompatibel sein wird. 

Auch so, den hab ich schon 2012 geholt und er wird bestimmt noch die nächsten 3 Jahre seinen Dienst verrichten - solange plane ich noch meinen Unterbau zu behalten. Sollte der nächste Sockel kompatibel sein, dann auf die nächsten 5 - 6 Jahre 

Da pfeif ich doch auf die 50€ mehr bei diesem Zeitraum. Beim Rechnerzusammenbau sollte man nicht zwanghaft auf jeden Euro schielen, das hab ich aus Erfahrung gelernt. Spart einem viel Ärger.


----------



## spr3adlink (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Ich würde den Eco jedes Mal wieder kaufen!


----------



## MrCartMan (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Um unter Umgebungstemperatur zu kommen ist ein Peltierelement oder ein Verdampfer,
> sei es nun Stickstoff, Trockeneis, ein Kompressor oder eine undichte Wasserkühlung, die auf den Radiator tropft, notwendig.
> Also sofern du nicht in einem Kühlhaus spielst glaub ich dir bzw. deinen Hitzesensoren nicht.



Okay, es mag sein das die gemessenen Temperaturen nicht zutreffend sind, 
eine manuelle Meßmethode steht mir nicht zu Verfügung, trotz alledem sind sie Top.
Kernthema ist ja eigentlichdas Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniszwischen den „Luxus“ und Günstigen Produkten,
und da spielt mein in #27 vorgeschlagenesTeil Leistungs- und Verarbeitungsmäßig
in der „Luxus“ Liga zum BilligheimerPreis!
Das gleiche Thema findet man übrigens auch im Bereich der Eingabegeräte,
Stichwort:“ Pro-Gamer“ , dageht mir im Moment mein Junge richtig auf den Sack,
er ist nicht zu überzeugen,obwohl ich nach kurzer Nutzungszeit die Maus 2x
und die Tastatur 1x umtauschen musste, beides Roccat Produkte.


----------



## shootme55 (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Mein Kühler ist ein Mugen2, der war schon damals nicht Luxusliga, meine Tastatur is eine 30 Euro Logitech, die Speaker 15 Euro, die Maus ist 9 Jahre alt. Die Bildschirme sind auch schon 7 Jahre, also bin ich wirklich Keiner der mal eben unnötig Geld ausgibt. Aber in der Regel bekommt man das was man bezahlt. Dein Kühler ist viel günstiger, und völlig ausreichend, und ein Noctua ist teurer, aber das hat auch im Normalfall seinen Grund. Wenn du mal von Kassel nach Passau ohne Pause mit einem BMW 3er gefahren bist stellst du den Aufpreis gegen einen etwa gleich großen Dacia Logan, der nur ein Drittel kostet, nicht mehr in Frage. Auch wenn der Dacia seinen Kaufpreis durchaus Wert ist, und beide schaffen es von Kassel nach Passau mit einer Tankfüllung. 
Oh mann hatte ich Poposchmerzen nach dem Dacia.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Um unter Umgebungstemperatur zu kommen ist ein Peltierelement oder ein Verdampfer, sei es nun Stickstoff, Trockeneis, ein Kompressor oder eine undichte Wasserkühlung,


Dachte ich auch immer, bedingt der zweite Hauptsatz auch eigentlich, aber es geht neuerdings auch anders. Leider ab dem interessanten Teil kostenpflichtig, aber ich habe das Heft vorliegen. 
Passiv kÃ¼hlende Schichten - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## shootme55 (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Na das ist mal eine interessante Technik! Also wird der Kühlkörper zum Infrarotstrahler??! Wieder was gelernt, aber noch ist die Technik nicht serienreif, also sollte meine Behauptung vorerst praktisch noch stimmen. 

BTT: Hab mir jetzt den NH-D15 bestellt und er sollte bis Mittwoch da sein. Ist zwar sauteuer, aber bei der nächsten CPU wird er sicher weiter verwendet werden können. Werd ihn dann wenn er da ist unter möglichst kontrollierten Bedingungen gegen meinen Mugen2 antreten lassen und euch Bescheid geben, bin nämlich selber gespannt wie das Duell ausgeht, rein von den Temperaturen. Lautstärke kann ich mit meinen vorhandenen Ressourcen unmöglich objektiv beurteilen. Nur der Umbau macht mir jetzt schon ein flaues Gefühl im Bauch, da ich das Mainboard ausbauen und die Backplate vermutlich austauschen muss, und das wird wieder viel Arbeit...


----------



## pedi (2. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

kein kühler geht leichter zu montieren als ein noctua.


----------



## shootme55 (3. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

auf einem neuen board vielleicht. bei mir geht eine stunde ins land bis der alte kühler unten ist!


----------



## pedi (3. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

es war von montieren, nicht demontieren die rede.
ist aber bei einem noctua auch kein thema.


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

hmm... Stanford University... 
rein Theoretisch helfe ich sogar bei der Erforschung des ganzen mit  


guckst du hier 
---------------------------||
---------------------------||
--------------------------\ - /
---------------------------\ /


----------



## Quat (3. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



MrCartMan schrieb:


> Hervorragende Kühlleistung  AMD FX 6300 unter BF4/FullHD/Ultra Settings
> CPU max. 35° – CPU Sockel max. 45°, im Desktop Betrieb CPUØ 15°


Las mich raten; 'n Gigabyte-Board? 15 Grad idle und 35 Grad Last, kenn ich auch solche Zahlen, ok zwar unter Wasser, sind aber trotzdem falsch. Hab mehrere Boards von 970 bis 990FX kennen gelernt, überall das gleiche, die CPU wurde immer falsch ausgelesen. MSI macht's beim GD80 aber auch nicht besser.
Schockiert schaut man drein, wenn bei gleicher Kühlung dann mal tatsächliche Werte angezeigt werden.
Sollte eigentlich vorbereitet sein, weil weiß man ja eigentlich aber 15 Grad sahen so cool aus, selbst wenn falsch.
Hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit massivem Silber oä. zwischen Kühler und CPU? Hab im Mom eine Platte von einem NoiseControl Silverado zwischen gelegt, mir fehlt aber der Elan, vergleichende Test anzustellen.


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

wie stabil ist Silber eig. ?
 wenn es stabil genug ist könnte man sich ja rein Theoretisch einen Kühler mit Kupfer Lamellen und Silber Pipes machen lassen (den Preis dafür ignorieren wir mal...)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Reines Silber ist relativ weich. Bisherige Kühlerbauten im Wasserkühlungsbereich (derzeit meines Wissens nach nur bei Aquacomputer regulär erhältlich) nutzen Sterlingsilber, dessen Wärmeleitung aber kaum besser oder gar schlechter ist, als die von Reinstkupfer.
Für die Wärmeleitung in Heatpipes ist übrigens das enthaltene Medium entscheident. Das Material der Wände spielt nur bei der Wärmeaufnahme/-abgabe an beiden Ende eine Rolle, wo die wärme durch die dünne Wand geleitet wird.


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

sind Kupfer Heatpipes nicht aus Vollkupfer?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Nein, damit wären heutige Kühlleistungen vollkommen unmöglich. Heatpipes (und Vapor Chambers, sogenannte Phasenwechselkühler, etc.) arbeiten mit bei der gewünschten Temperatur siedenden Flüssigkeiten: WÃ¤rmerohr â€“ Wikipedia. Wärmeleitung in Vollmaterial gibt und gab es quasi nur innerhalb von Lamellen, früher halt direkt von der Bodenplatte ausgehend.
(Ich habe hier noch einen Sockel-A-Kühlkörper, der tatsächlich mehrere Millimeter dicke Kupferblöcke zur Unterstützung der Wärmeleitung innerhalb der Lamellen nutzt. Der wiegt dann aber auch 500 g im 60-mm-Format.)


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

hmm... gut zu wissen... 
ich habe mich eh schon gewundert, wie die Wärme so schnell von der Platte bis ans Kühlerende kommt; denn Kupfer gibt wärme ja net so schnell weiter


----------



## malajo (3. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Ich habe kürzlich von einem nicht gerade schwächlichen  Scythe Yasya (vergleichbar mit einem Mugen2) auf den NH D15 gewechselt. Das zu kühlende Objekt ist ein FX 8350 @4,2 Ghz bei Standardspannung. Bei ca. einem Drittel niedrigerer Lüfterdrehzahl (850 zu 1200) kühlt der Noctua die CPU ca. 5°C kühler bei wesentlich weniger Lautstärke. Montagemäßig sind beide recht einfach.
Man sollte weiterhin berücksichtigen, das die meisten Single Tower Kühler auf AMD Sockeln falsch ausgerichtet sind und nach oben blasen, was die Kühlleistung beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Bin ich der einzige, der einen halben Herzstillstand bekommen hat, als Torsten die schön blank polierte Kühlfläche des NH-D15 auf de m Tisch hin und her schiebt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der einen halben Herzstillstand bekommen hat, als Torsten die schön blank polierte Kühlfläche des NH-D15 auf de m Tisch hin und her schiebt?


Er wird nicht in den Kühlerhimmel des großen Spaghetti-Monsters kommen, andere Konsequenzen wird es aber nicht haben.



Rarek schrieb:


> hmm... gut zu wissen...
> ich habe mich eh schon gewundert, wie die Wärme so schnell von der Platte bis ans Kühlerende kommt; denn Kupfer gibt wärme ja net so schnell weiter


Schnell schon, nur nicht viel. Wärmeleitung ist ähnlich schnell wie Stromfluss, die Flussdichte aber eher gering.

Ich finde das Ergebnis schon beeindruckend. Ich habe auch so einen Brocken ECO, und bis ca. 800 U/min war der Lüfter, abgesehen von PVM-Klacken, kaum zu hören.
Und die Kühlleistung ist reichlich gut. Natürlich sind 80,-€ Kühler kälter, aber sind 10°C CPU-Temperatur wirklich 50,-€ wert? Hält eine CPU darum länger? Nein,
denn wir tauschen sie nach 4-6 Jahren aus, weil sie zu langsam ist, nicht weil sie kaputt ist.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Für die Wärmeleitung in Heatpipes ist übrigens das enthaltene Medium entscheidend.


Es ist ein Wärmetransport, keine Wärmeleitung. Es ist sich bewegend Dampf und zurückfließende Flüssigkeit. Wärmeleitung kommt dagegen durch nur kinetische Energie übertragene Elektronen.
-  Schlauscheißermodus Ende



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Schöner Test, jedoch Realitätsfern. Testet doch mal ne aktuelle Intel CPU mit NICHT verlötetem Headspreader!


Das ist falsch, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Der schlechte Wärmeübergang in nicht verlöteten Heatspreadern wirkt sich absolut immer stärker aus, je höher die abgeführte Wärmemenge ist. Die in absoluten °C  gemessene Differenz von "billigem" Kühler zu "hochwertigem" ist darum scheinbar geringer.


----------



## mrtvu (4. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

Also ich habe den Vorgänger Noctua NH-D14 weil beim PC-Kauf der D15 noch nicht verfügbar war.

D14 und D15 brauchen nur wenig Drehzahl um gut zu kühlen, auf Jahre verteilt hat man eine längere Laufzeit der Ventilatoren und einen etwas leiseren PC. Für mich der Aufpreis wert.

Vor allem hat man für ein späteres Übertakten noch Reserven.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der einen halben Herzstillstand bekommen hat, als Torsten die schön blank polierte Kühlfläche des NH-D15 auf de m Tisch hin und her schiebt?



Die Tischplatte ist glatt und vermutlich von geringerer Oberflächenhärte, als Kupfer beziehungsweise Nickel. 
No NH-D15 were harmed during the making of this video. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist ein Wärmetransport, keine Wärmeleitung. Es ist sich bewegend Dampf und zurückfließende Flüssigkeit. Wärmeleitung kommt dagegen durch nur kinetische Energie übertragene Elektronen.
> -  Schlauscheißermodus Ende



Wo er recht, hat er recht. (Und zwar nur in diesem Fall, d.h. bei Wärmeleitung in Metallen. In anderen Feststoffen sinds eher Gitterschwingungen, in Flüssigkeiten und Gasen Molekühlschwingungen und für Helium II schlägt bitte jeder selbst im Fachbuch seiner Wahl nach  [/SchlauchbeißerHerausforderungangenommen])


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wo er recht, hat er recht. (Und zwar nur in diesem Fall, d.h. bei Wärmeleitung in Metallen. In anderen Feststoffen sinds eher Gitterschwingungen, in Flüssigkeiten und Gasen Molekühlschwingungen und für Helium II schlägt bitte jeder selbst im Fachbuch seiner Wahl nach  [/SchlauchbeißerHerausforderungangenommen])


Mist, verdammter, wie konnte mir so ein Fehler passieren, bei Kühlern den Einsatz von Metallen stillschweigend anzunehmen und nicht an die innovativen Kühler mit Isolatormaterial als Wärmeleiter zu denken. Andererseits, wo Du gerade mit Helium anfängst, muss ich dringend das Verhalten superfluider Stoffe und Bose-Einsteinkondensate recherchieren. Da geht sicher noch etwas für den Extremübertakter.


----------



## Rarek (4. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

jetzt wirds Interessant...


----------



## Kuschluk (5. März 2015)

*AW: NH-D15 gegen Brocken Eco: Wie groß ist der Vorteil von Luxus- gegenüber Budget-Kühlern?*

^^ ganz ehrlich Seit dem Scythe Mugen 2 bräuchte man theoretisch keinen besseren Luftkühler mehr. CPUs sind tendenziell sparsamer geworden . Der Mugen war für 34 € zu haben und reicht 3x.  Hab seit 4 Jahren ne Wakü die hauptsächlich wegen der GTX 480 kam. 

Grundsätzlich wird bei dem Thema viel GELD zum Fenster herausgeworfen bzw. ABGEZOCKT. 

Wenn ich an meine EVGA 970 ACX 2.0 SSC denke und sie mit der neuen 980 SC ACX 2.0 vergleiche kann ich nur sagen wie kann man an einer 369€Karte die weniger verbraucht so viel sparen dass der Kühler bei gleichen lüftern nervig wirkt und 10°C mehr hat. 

=> hätte mann das da vernünftig realisiert hätte die karte vielleicht 5 - 10 € mehr gekostet ... aber ist halt 2. Klassig und muss auch so rüberkommen... schade eigentlich für das "sinnvollere " Produkt (GTX 970 hat einfach besseres PL vom 3,5 gb bug mal ganz abgesehn).


=> Bei CPUs ist es ja nicht anders ... hauptsache standardmäßig den billigsten miefquirl draufgeschraubt der zu finden war.

=> das ist der einzige grund warum es überhaupt costumkühler gibt und geben muss.


----------

